# Anybody have info on this Yeti DJ?



## sammieandkrisbey (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm looking to pick up a Yeti DJ to ride around the street and bike parks. I found a 09' Yeti DJ on fleabay but I've already worked out a deal with the seller for 1,4xx.

Is it worth the money? I'm a Yeti fan, so I don't mind paying a small premium. Input would be greatly appreciated.

Yeti DJ Dirt Jumper 2009 Short Fox Stealth Saint 26" MTB | eBay

Thanks


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah, that is a premium. I don't know how tall you are, but, being 6'1", I wouldn't ride a "Short" sized frame.

Also, the fact that you have to work on the fork, but he's still charging a lot, meh.....

I know the Yeti is a high end frame and high end parts, but you could also get something like this Black Market Mob, which has just as much street cred, if not more, in the DJ scene. This one has Profile hubs. Wow. 
2007 Black Market MOB, Juicy Ultimate, Profile, Saint For Sale


----------



## sammieandkrisbey (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks for your input. What do you think is a fair price?


----------

